# New Mexico



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Well just waiting on New Mexico draw results, they have stated 25 April is the day however the last few years the results have been 4-5 days after the mandatory harvest report.

Hoping for a Barbary tag but would really love the Ibex. Anyone else waiting on New Mexico results?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Me.

Last year results were available 1 week early. They don't wait for all harvest reports to be filed, they work off a percentage returned (like 85 or 90%). 

A friend of mine who's son has connections with NMDGF (his son has done contractual wildlife biology work for game and fish) and said results are supposed to be out even earlier this year - so keep your fingers crossed as we may find out next week.

Hoping we have a couple of good elk and oryx hunts in our household.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Good luck to you! Especially on the Oryx!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Hoping for Ibex, okay okay dreaming for Ibex. I got called to do the population control hunt for nanny/billy with horns less than 15" about a month or so ago. But I couldn't justify $1600 to kill a nanny goat, the experience would of been cool though.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Nope, not this year. I opted to spend my application money on states where I have to build points. That's the great thing about New Mexico - I can apply when I'm ready to hunt, and not worry about it when I'm not. Utah, Montana, Colorado, and Nevada got my money this year. I'll probably pick up some Wyoming points a little later on.

This year, I'll probably have 2-3 tags in Utah. And on top of that, there's still a possibility that I can draw a Missouri Breaks sheep tag in Montana, or a deer/elk/antelope/sheep tag in Nevada. I'm good.

Y'all can have New Mexico this year. Good luck! Next year, though, you'd better watch out.. because I'm coming. :mrgreen:


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

300 Wby said:


> Good luck to you! Especially on the Oryx!


Thank you sir - if we are successful (myself and wife or my daughter), it will be my 20th oryx hunt to go on.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> Me.
> 
> Last year results were available 1 week early. They don't wait for all harvest reports to be filed, they work off a percentage returned (like 85 or 90%).
> 
> ...


So much for your insider info and early draw.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

muddydogs said:


> So much for your insider info and early draw.


The 25th is still a week away, you never know...


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I've been wearing out the NM web site log in the last week. I did read that NM does stuff on Wednesday so maybe tomorrow?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Could be. The events section on the website has removed the 25th as the release date.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

There's a backdoor on some other sites


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

It is up. 

NADA


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Nada for me, but my kids cleaned house.

Youth mule deer Thanksgiving week in the Humphries/Rio Chama WMA, unit 2 youth antelope, Dec youth off range oryx, youth 2B rifle deer, Dec unit 2 cow elk.

For a youth to draw the WMA tag is equivalent to drawing a SJ rifle Bull...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

High Desert Elk said:


> Nada for me, but my kids cleaned house.
> 
> Youth mule deer Thanksgiving week in the Humphries/Rio Chama WMA . . .
> 
> For a youth to draw the WMA tag is equivalent to drawing a SJ rifle Bull...


I can imagine! With the timing alone that should be an awesome mule deer rut hunt!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

A sample of the deer in the WMA during Thanksgiving a friend of mine took when his boy hunted it a couple of years ago.

All should be good hunts.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

A buck like that would do just fine for me. That should give you something to dream about until November.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats on the tags HDE! Nothing here, so waiting on Wy moose before I apply in NH.


----------

